
Making Games Better for the Deaf and Hard of Hearing [video] - dEnigma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NGe4dzlukc
======
olliej
The irony (hoping I’m not doing an Alanis here) of he being an audio only
video is excruciating.

Again: I am super done with 5+ minute videos that would be faster to read and
more universally available as an article or slideshow.

I can’t comment on the content because I’m not somewhere I can listen, and I
don’t want to spend 20 minutes listening.

~~~
sdrothrock
> The irony (hoping I’m not doing an Alanis here) of he being an audio only
> video is excruciating.

The video has accurate subtitles. The content is also fairly well matched to
the narration; it shows lots of great examples of what to do and what not to
do.

~~~
olliej
The video takes 13 minutes, so the subtitles also take 13 minutes (that’s why
I explicitly mentioned time).

So even if I did read it at the extraordinarily slow rate of spoken word, it
would not contain information that could have been conveyed in an article that
took 13 minutes to read.

As for “lots of great examples”: I have literally no problem with videos in an
article, that’s one of the big advantages articles on the web have over
printed pages. I suspect that with a textual summary on each clip and the
detailed body article the actual value of the example would be much better.

I think a good way of assessing the time/value of a video like this would be
to copy out the transcript, and then put the appropriate clip at each point in
the article. If you do that you’ll find there is way less information than
warrants a 13 minute video.

[edit: it’s 13 minutes, not 20. Who knows how my brain got there, but that
will teach me for not verifying numbers before posting them :)]

~~~
sdrothrock
> The video takes 20 minutes

It's a 13 minute video and at 2x, I watched and read it in less than 7
minutes. This was a comfortable reading pace for me and I'm not sure I could
have read it any faster had it been an article with pictures or embedded video
(probably slower, since I'd have to interrupt my reading to play the videos
separately).

Even at 1x speed, I'm not sure where the other 7 minutes to make this a 20
minute video are coming from.

When I originally read your comment, I assumed the "irony" was that it was all
audio about being deaf/HOH-friendly -- especially since you said "I'm not
somewhere I can listen" \-- but since it had subtitles, I just wanted to add
that information to ensure that other people weren't similarly misled.

~~~
olliej
Haha, my bad for not checking the time - I’d swear I read 20, but I’m also
fairly certain no one edited and reposted the video in the intervening time :D

The irony was that the value proposition benefited people with hearing over
those with limited or none.

I’m going to try and just list very simple issues with your “read the
subtitles” vs my “write an article” desire:

* reading a subtitles is slower than reading block text, both due to implicit blocking that most people use while reading (vs explicit blocking of trained speed readers). * reading is outright harder due to the text being on moving backgrounds (this is probably limiting your comfortable reading speed). * the video is meant to be providing relevant examples, but this means you are forcing the reader to try and do two visually demanding tasks at once: reading the text, and watching the video, and by default the text is overlaid on top of the video. This also further contributes to the slower than normal reading speed. * bandwidth: to read the subtitles I need to be watching, and therefore downloading, the video, and the audio. Also it means I’m downloading video content that I have literally no need for: the graphics that fill in the time between examples.

Note I’m not attacking the content, but rather than presentation of that
content.

------
LoSboccacc
another great example is patapon, a rhythm game that's still quite accessible
thanks to the border visual cues about the beat to follow, i.e.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrK-
yfRlrZE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrK-yfRlrZE)

------
ARayOutOfBounds
Very interesting video! Thanks for the share! It's a point I'd never
considered...

~~~
dEnigma
You're welcome! I also hadn't thought much about this topic before, which is
one of the reasons why I shared this video. I _did_ hear about the Minecraft
subtitle/closed caption initiative back when development of it was active, but
sooner or later forgot about it again.

~~~
ARayOutOfBounds
And I guess that's the whole point, these types of accessibility issues keep
being left as an afterthought rather than the standard

